# S&w M60 ?



## Zogex (Jan 29, 2008)

I have noticed on some of the pics posted that some of you know what year your gun was made.I have a S&W M60-7 that i bought used about 6 years ago,how do i figure out what year it was made?

Thanks in advance.

Zogex


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your revolver was made about 1991 from what I can find. Good luck.


----------



## Zogex (Jan 29, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Your revolver was made about 1991 from what I can find. Good luck.


Thanks Baldy.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Zogex said:


> I have noticed on some of the pics posted that some of you know what year your gun was made.I have a S&W M60-7 that i bought used about 6 years ago,how do i figure out what year it was made?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Zogex


Call S&W Cust Svc, give them the S/N and they'll give you the month and year it was made....


----------

